# Questioning pedal choice after injury



## pinerider (Apr 6, 2004)

I’m 6 weeks into recovery from a mtb accident that cracked my tibial plateau. As near as I can figure -since the accident happened so fast- the injury would not have happened if I wasn’t clipped in. I’ve been clipless since my 20s, now 53. I’ve always liked it, never wanted to use flats. Now I’m wondering about making the switch. I just read through the other thread about pedals and it seems like the half and half option isn’t too popular. Seems that I’d like being clipped in on the climbs and then have the option to unclip for any riding at speed. 

This also could be because I’ve never had knee problems and I’m now over-thinking it all because I’m not interested in another major leg injury. 

Any thoughts from people who have had a similar injury or have experience with pedals that clip on only one side?


----------



## Tytlynz (Apr 29, 2015)

Broke collarbone and 3 ribs clipped in and went to flats. Haven’t regretted it, and enjoy the ride just the same. My case was a freak accident but flats allowed me to get the confidence back more quickly. 53 yo when it happened and now 55.

edit: tried to the hybrid. It is one more variable trying to get the pedal flat side up. Pure flats are easier.


----------



## pelts79 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have been using multi release cleats for many years and love them. Just pull any direction and your out instantly.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm also in the busted collarbone club but in my case I can't imagine how it would have gone any different had I been on flats.

In any case you gotta go with what's most comfortable for you but whichever one you commit to get the right pedals and shoes, not the hybrid half and halfs.


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

If you want to use flats then go ahead-the lost efficiency for most of us is nill since we do not pedal in circles anyhow-


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Sorry about the injury. 

Never done anything but flats. But as a new rider learning. My endurance level was so bad i had my feet on the trail more than my flats. So flats saved me from alot of injuries. 

Whats the whole benefit anyway??? Is it just a firmer more efficient shoe???

I just recently switched to an oval on my stumpy and really like the efficiency gain. I noticed that i used to be able to vary my pedal stroke as different muscles tire. But the ovalpretty much focuses you on a specific pedal stroke. I wonder if an oval and clips are compatible or if it narrows any gains from clips. I guess im saying if you dont use oval now. Then try oval and flats. You may be pleasantly suprised!!


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

I rode with clipless for almost all of my biking life. But I switched to flats less than 2 years ago and wouldn't go back. I have size 13-14 feet, so I got some big platform pedals (Pedaling Innovations Catalysts) and my feet love me. And I don't miss not being clipped in on climbs. I like being able to move my feet around when I climb, if I need to.

But the point of my post is that all two-sided pedals I've seen are really narrow and don't look like they would have much support. Having said that, I see Shimano makes some wide ones. https://www.roguefitness.com/shiman...MIgoWirN6V4gIVaR-tBh39HgK2EAQYAyABEgK2A_D_BwE

So, I should probably just erase this post, but I'm in too deep now, lol.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Try stuff and stick with what you like. 

My issue with Mallets and one sided were they did not accommodate fast action and decisions nor were they ideal as flats. Good flats with Five Ten shoes give me lots of climbing power and stick for air time and rough stuff.

FWIW, we've got several pairs of Chesters as great value performers but now I'd put OneUps in that category. They and a few others curve where the thin part is ends of the pedal and they have less expensive bearing rebuild kits. I realize the ball of the foot is often in front of the spindle and that style pedal is good for that plus hits rocks less often.

I suggest pump track time and jump practice time with flats to know how to keep the bike with you. When you're comfortable with that you'll probably not miss being clipped in and love the feeling of playing with gravity.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yep. I went to flats after many many years of riding exclusively clipless because I was tired of getting hurt in situations where I wouldn't have or it would have been less severe if I wasn't clipped in. It only takes a fraction of a second to unclip but for me that was plenty of time to make the difference in many situation. 

The interesting part was how difficult it was to learn to keep my feet on the pedals, and that was with high-end pinned pedals and 510s. Gouging shins or calves on the pins was another "interesting" aspect.

I'll add that I feel that there are situations where clipless are a distinct advantage, but on balance I'm sticking with flats for my current mtbing.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Riding Clipped in was the cause of the last few serious bike injuries I've had. After 20 years of clipped in, I got a pair of the new style thin flats. I can't bunny hop like I could clipped in, but at 65 I'd say that it's not that big a deal anymore. After trying a brief comeback on a pair of shiny new mallets, I'm back to flats, this time for good. A pair of new 5-10's has sealed the deal for me.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

I’m not looking to go to flats, but see many riders with them, along with various posts about moving to them. I wonder, occasionally, while riding, how I would like them.

One of the biggest questions for me is how to do you “hop” the bike? Meaning, what I do now to use my clipped in pedals to “hop” the rear over obstacles (curbs, step-ups, logs, etc) or around tight turns/switchbacks, or simply maneuvering the bike....how do you do that with flats?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

waltaz said:


> One of the biggest questions for me is how to do you "hop" the bike? Meaning, what I do now to use my clipped in pedals to "hop" the rear over obstacles (curbs, step-ups, logs, etc) or around tight turns/switchbacks, or simply maneuvering the bike....how do you do that with flats?


Do a search on 'how to bunnyhhop' for thousands upon thousands of instant results.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

waltaz said:


> One of the biggest questions for me is how to do you "hop" the bike? Meaning, what I do now to use my clipped in pedals to "hop" the rear over obstacles (curbs, step-ups, logs, etc) or around tight turns/switchbacks, or simply maneuvering the bike....how do you do that with flats?


Like this-


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I race XC pretty seriously. Also spend a lot of time on my road bike. Haven't done a tri in a while, but that is just a temporary break. I clip in for all of those.

I did 7000' worth of climbing yesterday on my flat pedal bike. I DO NOT like clipping in to that bike.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

waltaz said:


> One of the biggest questions for me is how to do you "hop" the bike? Meaning, what I do now to use my clipped in pedals to "hop" the rear over obstacles (curbs, step-ups, logs, etc) or around tight turns/switchbacks, or simply maneuvering the bike....how do you do that with flats?
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Once you can learn how to hop and play around the correct way on flats it will make you a better clipless rider.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

waltaz said:


> One of the biggest questions for me is how to do you "hop" the bike? Meaning, what I do now to use my clipped in pedals to "hop" the rear over obstacles (curbs, step-ups, logs, etc) or around tight turns/switchbacks, or simply maneuvering the bike....how do you do that with flats?


You learn the actual skills and not the cheat methods that clipless pedals let people get away with.

Once you learn the actual skills on platforms and transfer back to clipless pedals (if you still like to ride with and use clipless pedals), you'll realize how you were cheating before. Pedal type doesn't change the skill, but clipless provides a way that people can cheat their way through it without learning ALL of the skill. If you learned it by cheating, you're going to have to UNlearn before you can make progress, though, and that process can suck.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

pelts79 said:


> I have been using multi release cleats for many years and love them. Just pull any direction and your out instantly.


+1 for multi release

Over my decades of riding, I've have more _stupid_ crashes from not being clipped in then I was. I definitely ride harder and more technical when I'm clipped. In the end, it's a preference.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

-1 on the mulit release, at least if you're riding technical terrain or tend to use a fair amount of body english. Way too unpredictable.


----------



## pinerider (Apr 6, 2004)

So maybe this is a stupid question but is “multi release” different than normal SPDs? 

Thanks all for your advice. Very appreciated!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

You have your feet mechanically attached to you bike and somehow that seems safe?

I get the idea, I rode clipless since the dark ages and before that toe straps, but just because you can doesn't make it safe.

It's like skiing, yeah it's fun, yeah being clipped in makes it easier, but that still doesn't make it safe.

I only ride flats, no way I'll go back to clipless; I also gave up skiing and boarding after an MCL tear.

In the end, this is the only body you will get in this life, so you get to choose how you use it (lose it).


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a buddy with the same complaint, he never learned to hop a bike with flats, so he has to rely on being attached to the bike to hop.

It's a skill, you can learn it.

As a kid we used to compete against each other bunny hopping over obstacles, probably maxed out at 24" on a BMX bike.

These days I can get my FS bike ~ foot off the ground, use this skill regularly when riding trail, makes popping off small features a whole lot more entertaining.



waltaz said:


> I'm not looking to go to flats, but see many riders with them, along with various posts about moving to them. I wonder, occasionally, while riding, how I would like them.
> 
> One of the biggest questions for me is how to do you "hop" the bike? Meaning, what I do now to use my clipped in pedals to "hop" the rear over obstacles (curbs, step-ups, logs, etc) or around tight turns/switchbacks, or simply maneuvering the bike....how do you do that with flats?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

pinerider said:


> So maybe this is a stupid question but is "multi release" different than normal SPDs?


Yes. There is an M stamped on the face of the cleat. They have additional bevels that allow them to release being pulled straight up with enough force. IMO, this doesn't help get your foot out any faster and can allow it to come out when you don't want it to, which is bad. I recommend against these in all situations, mtbing, gravel biking, spinning, etc...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Nurse Ben said:


> You have your feet mechanically attached to you bike and somehow that seems safe?


Feels safe enough to me, riding can be hazardous but I don't think being clipped in makes it more dangerous. I've found myself separated from my bike after every major crash I've had.

Everyone should do what's most comfortable for them, if flat pedals give you more confidence then use them for sure.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ I haven't had being clipped be in a factor in getting injured in major crashes. It's the minor ones where it was, ones where quickly putting a foot out helped lessen the impact on the knee, hip, elbow or shoulder. 

That said, with the current places I've been mtbing, mainly smooth and flowy with widely spaced moderately rough patches, I'd consider going back to clipless. I have plenty of pedals and cleats. Just need new shoes.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I ride both regularly. 

Clipless are safer on fast bumpy stuff that you could bounce a foot off on flats.

Flats are safer in steep, wet slippery tech where you need to dab regularly. 

Everywhere in between its 50/50 as to what's safer. 

The trick for clipless is to select a pedal that can be set loose so you can clip out fast. Master the fast emergency clip out and the chance of and unclipping injury is almost non existant.

With flats the key is to select a pedal/shoe combo that'd nice and sticky. But not too sticky you can't move your feet around easily.

I smash my shins more on flats than I do slide out due to unclipping accidents. But I rarely smash my shins and can't remember the last time I unclip crashed. 

I think if you are getting injured due to flats or clipless pedals you need to look at your set up and technique rather than the style of pedal.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

pinerider said:


> So maybe this is a stupid question but is "multi release" different than normal SPDs?


I probably posted this image before, but here's a quick reference with part numbers.









I think someone mentioned multi-release to be unpredictable for them. I personally haven't run into that. If your pedal tensions are adjusted correctly, they pretty much stay in place and remain predictable. Mine never come out unintended, even when I pull up while pedaling, which I do a lot on steep technical climbs. Pulling straight up isn't how they release _for me_. It's pulling up and forward that releases them, as well as up&out, and laterally, as illustrated above. *However*, I've tried various pedals over the years, and found that Shimano's M-530 'Mountain' pedals seem to work best with the SH-56 cleats. Their XT M8020 'Trail' pedal also works well, but honestly, I think the 530's work better with the SH-56 cleats and they're half the cost. It may just be I'm familiar with adjusting the tension on them where I need it to be.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

plummet said:


> I think if you are getting injured due to flats or clipless pedals you need to look at your set up and technique rather than the style of pedal.


+1

Exactly, regardless of preference.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

If you're not getting injured, you're not trying hard enough, regardless of pedal preference.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Lone Rager said:


> If you're not getting injured, you're not trying hard enough, regardless of pedal preference.


Bullshit

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll third the multirelease cleats. I run them at about minimum tension and kind of get the best of flats and cleats. I use them with the spd pedals with the aluminum frame around them - they do a better job of distributing force over my ***** feet. My feet never come out outside of a crash or a hard pedal strike.

I have a medical issue that prevents me from using flats. This is a good substitute.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

J.B. Weld said:


> Feels safe enough to me, riding can be hazardous but I don't think being clipped in makes it more dangerous. I've found myself separated from my bike after every major crash I've had.
> 
> Everyone should do what's most comfortable for them, if flat pedals give you more confidence then use them for sure.


I agree. Reminder to everyone... lets not loose site of the fact that the op suffered an injury! I feel bad for anyone who goes down hard. It could happen to any of us.

I have had my feet pop off a set of flats before. Ive since switched up to more aggressive flats (as ive become more experienced). That has helped alot with safety related to not loosing your footing. But as a beginner there have been hundreds of times ive needed to bail where not being clipped in just eliminated one more item to deal with.

Im sure there is a best version of clipless pedals for mtb use and a right way to use them. Since most racers use them, they must provide a performance benefit. Im glad we have a choice!!!

Regarding injury prevention, i think it comes down to experience and some luck!


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Lone Rager said:


> If you're not getting injured, you're not trying hard enough, regardless of pedal preference.


I'm one of those higher risk, higher reward types (I'm not a Rampage rider by any means!), and even I know that is BS. You don't have to get injured to enjoy your ride.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Lone Rager said:


> If you're not getting injured, you're not trying hard enough, regardless of pedal preference.


This explains why people are always asking if you're ok.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

I’ve used the Bebop clipless pedal system for over 20 years, largely because of the large amount of free float they have, but they’re not in production anymore so parts and cleats are largely unavailable. Consequently, I recently acquired a pair of XTR spd pedals (short axle version). Despite adding 100g to my setup (once a weight weenie, always a weight weenie), I’m pretty pleased with the increased retention – much more confident pedaling through rock gardens and I find myself being more aggressive off bumps and drops that give a bit of air – and I’ve no issues exiting. Now I’ve got the jones for a new pair of stiff carbon soled shoes.

Had my first race of the year a couple of weeks ago and the guy I was neck-and-neck with about two-thirds of the way into the race stacked it in front of me off a drop – he was fine, but it gave me plenty of space to roll home in front of him. I was kind of surprised he went down as it was the 3rd time through that feature, but the rough landing bucks you pretty hard and this time he was bounced off his pedals (flats of course), and he ended up riding his top tube and then sliding through the sage brush on his back. As always, you can chalk his crash up to operator error but I don't think he'd have gone down if he was clipped in. As I’ve noted in another “flats vs. clipless” thread, when it comes to racing XC or going your fastest over hill-and-dale – if that’s your thing (and it is mine) – you can’t beat being clipped-in. In XC races there are far fewer (if any) folks on flats finishing in front of me than finishing behind me. So, put me in the camp that finds being clipped in both safer and faster.


----------



## Daydreamer (Aug 27, 2018)

Many years ago I rode flats. At the time I was riding a rigid and trying to ride rock gardens. Wrecked all the time when my feet would come off the pedals. Always came back a little skinned up. Then I got a hardtail thinking the front suspension would prevent that. Same thing. Went to clipless and things got a lot better in the crash department. I don't crank the tension up really tight so it's not that difficult to pop out when the bike goes over. Now it's rare to come back from a ride skinned up. 

Just had my new bike out on a bunch of rocks today getting slammed around and thought about this tread several times and was really glad I was clipped in.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

If your riding full squish flats will work well. I fell more in control of my Stache hardtail clipped in.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

the 2 sided xt trekker pedals i have are pretty much crap. they seem to always want to flip to the clipless side of the pedal when i want the flat bit and the flat bits are small so your not very planted and the surface lacks grip and are really slippery. I started using one up composite flats and 510 freerides after shoulder replacement surgery on my commute bike and began using um on the MTB as well. They are more comfortable and you can bail when you want to. I think the thing that bugs me is that feet never seem to be centered on the platform. I find my self looking down at the pedals to find the center. Its annoying...


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I use both types but am now years into flats for most MTB riding. Feet belts can give me an edge on some faster gravel rides trying to keep up with my teenage boys or other youngsters. Same for a long easy XC trail. That edge also spends energy.

Here's what stands out over time and this change to mostly flats.

Noticeably less hurt myself moments.
Better with skinnies or moments where a quick balance motion saves me.
Far more of an expert terrain rider even though I'm an old fart.
Reduced age related pain including knees.
A lot more fun.

The lot more fun came from learning to pump and jump without the lift your bike cheating. The truly knowing how to pump has been an advantage no matter what pedals I use. Ride what you like and what feels good but still consider the pump, pop and fly skills building you can get with flats.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I've always ridden clipless and about 4 years ago (at the age of 62) decided to try flats for lift served riding and for riding with my wife. The first few times were a bit ugly, but it was kinda fun. I still use them for lift served riding. If I had to give up clipless, I wouldn't be too upset about it. It's a different skill set, that's for sure, but I'd just get some good shoes, good pedals and move on.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

flats for me just because it feels right that way.


----------



## MoWind (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm almost 69 and I just bought some Chesters to try out flats (long-time Frog user on both road & mtn) on my acoustic mtb and it's taking some getting used to, but I think I likes them. Ordered a YT Decoy (first emtb) and I added Atlas flats, don't think I'll regret that. And in the back of my mind I'm thinking safer (I've busted ribs, collar bone, and hip mtn biking, but never could blame it on clipless pedals). Still...


----------

